# Sticky  WARNING - Spraying Stick Insects



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a warning to anyone who keeps or may be wanting to keep stick insects,
Stick insects are members of the class Arthropoda and the order
Phasmatodea, they are herbivores, spending their lives on foliage, moving slowly, depending mostly on camouflage to save them in a world of hungry predators, there are over 3.000 known species of stick insect and species such as the American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides) and to a lesser extent Pink Winged (Sipyloidea sipylus) have a defensive chemical spray which in the case of American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides) can cause temporary blindness and considerable pain to an adult,(this happend to me), if you are going to get stick insects or have some and wish to get more i suggest researching the species first before getting them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rob158 said:


> This is a warning to anyone who keeps or may be wanting to keep stick insects,
> Stick insects are members of the class Arthropoda and the order
> Phasmatodea, they are herbivores, spending their lives on foliage, moving slowly, depending mostly on camouflage to save them in a world of hungry predators, there are over 3.000 known species of stick insect and species such as the American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides) and to a lesser extent Pink Winged (Sipyloidea sipylus) have a defensive chemical spray which in the case of American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides) can cause temporary blindness and considerable pain to an adult,(this happend to me), if you are going to get stick insects or have some and wish to get more i suggest researching the species first before getting them.


where they sold to you with this warning? surley not many will be sold in the pet trade?


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

they were not sold to me with any warning, i got them of ebay,i got some in my mouth it hurt for about half an hour, i then resold them on ebay with a warning on them, that was about last year back then i didint know that some were toxic,i dont know many are being sold in the pet trade, but there are many internet shops who are selling them without any warnings,and lots are being sold on ebay.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rob158 said:


> they were not sold to me with any warning, i got them of ebay,i got some in my mouth it hurt for about half an hour, i then resold them on ebay with a warning on them, that was about last year back then i didint know that some were toxic,i dont know many are being sold in the pet trade, but there are many internet shops who are selling them without any warnings,and lots are being sold on ebay.


cant you tell ebay about the warning, thanks for warning us, I think this should be made a sticky... could you post a link to what they look like as not everyone looks at the names of species to some people a stick insects a stick insect.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

here is the Pink Winged stick insect (Sipyloidea sipylus)

http://www.tiere-kleinanzeigen.com/export/c35bc71653e5eb92550aadccf5d57.jpg

and the American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides)

American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha buprestoides) - Google Images


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

rob158 said:


> here is American Walking Stick (Anisomorpha bupestroides)
> 
> Anisomorpha buprestoides) - Google Images
> 
> ...


thanks for that can this be made a sticky


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

rob158 said:


> they were not sold to me with any warning, i got them of ebay,i got some in my mouth it hurt for about half an hour, i then resold them on ebay with a warning on them, that was about last year back then i didint know that some were toxic,i dont know many are being sold in the pet trade, but there are many internet shops who are selling them without any warnings,and lots are being sold on ebay.


I had some of these when I was young, never ever had a problem with them other than the rate they multiplied. They lay about 200 eggs a night all of which hatch and they don't need a partner to fertilise them. Within a week our house was crawling with tiny stick insects that escaped the tank we had them in. Never even knew they could spit stuff at you.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

i dont know how to make it a sticky, as im new to the forum.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

hi Kammie,

I love stick insects and i have 3 different species and a species of leaf insect,
i think the species you had was the Indian stick insect (Carausius morosus) which does not spray toxins that i know of,which explains why you never had problems.

http://www.biol.pmf.hr/e-skola/odgovori/odg-slike/odg327.jpg

the Indian stick insect is the only species that i know is capable of parthenogenesis, but as there are over 3.000 species i may be wrong.


----------



## Specs (Jul 24, 2008)

This does not need to be a Sticky - there is nothing wrong with Pink Winged stick insects, they are completely harmless. The "rumour" that Pink Winged stick insects are poisonous was an incorrect statement on the Amateur Entomological Society website, which has since been removed.

The American species (the Florida stick insect, A.buprestoides) is indeed harmful but no reputable seller in the UK would breed or sell this species. It is very unlikely that you that you would find it for sale in the UK. If you did Rob158, then you should not have sold it on!

Do not let this dangerous species put you off keeping stick insects - most are perfectly harmless. Some types have defensive sprays (that smell) but they are not TOXIC.:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi specs, i am not trying to put people of getting stick insects, i am just trying to warn them that there are toxic stick insects out there,

the species i had was not Anisomorpha bupestroides i just listed this as an example, 
i have attached a photo of the species that sprayed me, it is a lovely looking species and that is why i got it, i cant remember its common or latin name.


----------



## Specs (Jul 24, 2008)

The stick insect you put up a picture of is the Jamaican stick insect. It, and the Florida (_A buprestoides_) stick insect are the two that need to be avoided and really should not be sold as pets. The best thing is to buy from a reputable company that knows what they are supplying and provides information on the creatures they sell. I can recommend Small-Life Supplies who have been going for years. They also sell a good book about various stick insects - including the Pink Winged stick insect, which as I said *is completely *harmless. Incidentally, Pink Winged stick insects are also parthenogenetic (like Indians) as are many other types of stick insects.:


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

hi, thanks telling me,i remember seeing small-life supplies on my hunt for bugs and insects, it looks a good place to buy insects and would also recomend it,
thank you for your help,
Robert:thumbup1:


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with Specs above. This is an alarming thread title which is not warranted. yes some stick insects emit a noxious spray as a deterrent which can have any of the following symptoms. Strong odor, irritation to skin, coughing and sneezing due to irritation to nose and throat, and on the rare occasion temporary blindness if it gets into the eyes.

There are no recorded cases of a human being dying from the effects of them being sprayed by any Phasmid.

I have kept the following 2 species of phasmid that emit a defensive spray.
*Anisomorpha paromalus* 
_The defensive chemical spay produced from the glands behind the back of the neck are highly irritating to both the eyes and bronchial system, they will spray quite readily.
Temporary blindness is possible if direct contact with eyes happens. Mine never sprayed me directly whilst handling them but they will readily spray._ 









*Sipyloidea sipylus*
Emits a defensive spray that has a musty smell to it.









I don't think this thread needs to be stickied if these insects are being sold they are usually stated as sprayers. Choosing a reputable seller will ensure that these are avoided if you do not wish to keep phasmid that have a defensive spray.

Here are a few sites that I would recommend if anyone wishes to buy stick insects:-

Janice and Graham from Metamorphosis
Virginia Cheeseman
Small Life Supplies

Could we have this thread unstickied they are not *TOXIC* as stated above, they have a defensive spray that can cause various symptoms as described above but are not *TOXIC*. No one has died from contact with any Phasmid and this thread does nothing more than instill fear of Phasmid into people who do not do their homework. Dogs are more dangerous than Phasmid, I'd even go as far to say that more people have been injured by their tortoises than by any Phasmid.

OK, rant over, Phasmid are our phriends not our phoes. 

Check out the link in my signature to see some of the Phasmids I have kept.


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

email the admin and ask to have it removed.


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't want it removing, just a possible title change? Instead of Toxic have Spraying.

It's good that people are made aware of the fact that not all Stick Insects are ideal to handle, it can be a big shock to those that do get sprayed and are not expecting it.


----------



## Ollie7000 (Apr 9, 2011)

I think then, in the future you should check out the species online. That is what I did and now I have had Indian stick insects for 3 years. (Not the same ones obviously)

Hope this helps anyone who is looking to get stick insects

Ollie


----------



## ChloeG (Jan 2, 2013)

Only some spray...


----------



## padzy (Jan 20, 2014)

Not all stick insects can spray you like the Indian stick insects. The best way to see if they are scared is if they are curling up their tails or making sudden movements when they are young this is most likely to happen because they do not have experience with handling but as mine got older he seemed to not do this because I had handled him properly and


----------

